
On Touching Naked Bodies (In the Clinic) - kevin
http://gutsmagazine.ca/blog/naked-bodies
======
kevin
There's a NSFW image for this article. Not vulgar, but head's up. Learned a
new word while reading this: auscultation. And while she doesn't quite use it
like this in the article, I realize that sometimes I auscultate when I listen
to people's problems instead of truly empathizing.

This is also beautifully written. One of my favorite parts:

    
    
       I am learning to worship strangers, and I want, so badly, 
       the space—the moment—to seek multiple truths, like an artist 
       or a writer—the truth of diagnosis, the truth of personhood. 
       I want to seek out clinical truths with a steady hand and 
       observant eye. But I also want to listen for spiritual truths 
       and emotional truths; I want to expose my heart and be 
       vulnerable enough to feel for and with patients.
    

Bihar sounds like she'll make an incredibly thoughtful doctor.

~~~
sheepdestroyer
If NSFW means that images of naked body in a non sexual context are not
acceptable, then you need to recognise that your culture is perverse. American
puritanism is sadly becoming the norm worldwide and that is a dangerous
cultural aggression. Somewhat relevant : see how someone had to sue Facebook
in order to have his account reinstated after having posted "L'Origine du
Monde" on his wall : [http://www.lefigaro.fr/arts-
expositions/2016/01/06/03015-201...](http://www.lefigaro.fr/arts-
expositions/2016/01/06/03015-20160106ARTFIG00290--l-origine-du-monde-la-bete-
noire-juridique-de-facebook.php)

------
douglance
Pretentious af.

